
Show HN: DuckDuckSometimes – Redirect some of your Google searches to DuckDuckGo - alexsideris
https://github.com/alexandersideris/duck-duck-sometimes
======
_august
Now I wish there was a DuckDuckDiff to show me both results merged together.

